# Seoul Skyscraper Spotting



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

You haven given me the best veiw of this city, thx great job


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Not really a great deal that stands out on a large scale but given the fact that the hills/mountains around and within the city prove so much of its character I don't think it really needs a "showpeice".

http://kiawe.ifa.hawaii.edu/eugene/personal/travels/korea.09.2003/Seoul6.jpg


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Ebola (Mar 12, 2006)

Niiiicee!

This baby is #1:











Diagrid rules. I hope we get more.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## Chicagoflo (Oct 8, 2007)

very cool you can even see the differences from the 2yr. period with/out looking at the date!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------

